# First smoke ever..not relaxing!



## smokin irish (Feb 21, 2011)

First .. Thanks to all you guys experience,That I learned here,made ti thru Smoke. Ribs,no foil,pulled menbrane,mustard,

Rub. preheat 275 loaded,temp came down to 225 on masterbuilt 30 dig display,matching my probe in potatoe on center rack. Tbs rollin,ok went inside to kickback for a while,1 1/2 hrs later came back ,probe read 269.Finally got to 225 on probe with Mb display set at 175, Called customer service today,3 minutes on phone a new control is on the way!

          The ribs got smoked 5 1/2 hrs, OMG!! I havnt had smoked ribs before,they were the BOMB!

            Yes I took pics,but came out blurry. Next smoke I will check pic before chowing.

                 One thing you guys didnt teach me was make a hell of a lot if you want leftovers!

                              Smoker for life,Im pumped about this. God that tasted good!

                                     Your garage smells good the next day too!

                                              Thanks


----------



## ellymae (Feb 21, 2011)

So I take it you liked how things went??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You ALWAYS cook more then you will think you need - that is why they invented freezers - plus - you need leftovers for lunch/dinner the next week!

Congrats on your first cook -you are now hooked for life.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 21, 2011)

Congrats on your smoke..


----------



## eman (Feb 21, 2011)

Congrats and just think, It only gets Better!


----------



## les3176 (Feb 21, 2011)

Glad to hear your smoke turned out. The more you do the easier and more fun they will be!!


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to SMF - sounds like a great smoke but


----------



## smokey mo (Feb 22, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Welcome to SMF - sounds like a great smoke but




sorry got to agree...we even like the blurry one.  

Other than that,  Welcome and God bless your new addiction.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2011)

Way to go Irish, your hooked now! Nothing like hitting a homer your first time at bat! Congrats!


----------



## smokin irish (Feb 22, 2011)

Ya Ya I know your gonna get double pictures next time! haha...

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds like you had fun!

Next time make the pics a little bigger---I couldn't even see them!

Bear


----------



## porked (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats Irish! You're in trouble now..


----------



## meateater (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## smokin irish (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok,Ok Blurry pictures are here

Ribs,turkey breast with wild willes rub

Knottypine cabinet,inside lined with cedar

fold up shelf,papertowell holder,casters

handles on MES


----------



## smokin irish (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe this time the blurry pictures will take

ribs,turkeybreast with WildWilles rub

Knottypine cabinet,cedar lined

paper towell holder,fold up shelf

casters,handles on MES


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking good!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2011)

Yup-- lookin' good, Irish!

Tip--If you shake your head really fast, the blurry pictures get clear---Don't hurt yourself!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2011)

I think the boy had too much coffee to drink. Seriously it all looks good, even in the blurry pics. I'm jumping up & down & shaking my head back & forth & I can see the pics perfectly! Thanks for the tip Bear!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 23, 2011)

They look great from here!! Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## chef willie (Feb 24, 2011)

Those pics look great through a pair of 3-D goggles......<grin>.....nice paper towel mod on the MES


----------



## glenn stanton (Feb 27, 2011)

Those blurry pics look like when I dug into my first home-made smoked product

two months ago... all I saw was a blur. It was embarrassing.


----------

